# Radon Jealous AL 10.0 SL mit Schutzblech und Gepäckträger?



## Joe42 (3. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
Mein Cube Reaction Pro wurde nach knapp 6 Monaten gestohlen 😩
Nun muß ein neues Bike her. Mir gefällt das Radon Jealous AL 10.0 SL sehr gut. Leider gibt es wohl keine Ösen um Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger zu montieren. 
Kennt jemand hierfür eine elegante Möglichkeit die nicht nach einer Behelfslösung aussieht?
Oder alternativ ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Bike mit entsprechenden Ösen?


----------

